# Ready to Come Home



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OK all, not wood related but I promised to send some pics of my trip and this is what I have so far. Not exactly pictures, but some small videos of some events just outside of my hotel at a local open market and some entertainment. Go to the link to view 4 videos I tood a couple days ago.





Boy, things are moving slow here. We were supposed to start the process unit up this upcomming Monday and found out today that it has a delay and will now be next Friday at earliest. Appears they still don't have government permit to start yet and waiting on a repair and they want to test the repair for 3 days before starting. Man is this different than I'm used to. If I operated like this back home, I'd been fired long ago. I am only a consultant on this one and have no official say on these things, except if permit is not ready next week, I will probably be comming home early but most likely starting up late next week.

I'm ready to come home. I miss my wife, family, home, soft bed (this hotel bed is like a rock), and hate to say it, maybe even miss my work a little (not much, but kinda a little). Anyway, enjoy the videos and wish I could be there to make a birdhouse, but not sure I will make it but close to the end of the month. Right now, I am scheduled to fly out on June 20th and sure want to keep that date.

Dale


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We are here waiting for you to get back safe


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Neat pix , Dale..Always nice to see how other folks live around the world..

Hope ya get back on schedule.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It's too soon to get homesick Dale - long ways to go. Hope your trip goes well - keep safe. Look forward to seeing you back in the States again.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I was able to get out into the city for a little while (too hot to stay out long though) and took a few photos. Hope I'm not boring everyone, but just thought I would send along some sights anyway. If not interested, just ignore. Anyway, here is some sights I saw within a few minutes from my hotel.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

those are great, give me some details..temple?

bridge is very cool


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Not at all boring - interesting to see how others live. Surprised you're not cutting sections of the root to bring home.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Nice pictures, hope you get home soon.

I spent some time in Shanghi a couple years back, things do move at a slower pace over there that is for sure. If they are having permiting problems more then likely someone has not gotten their money. 

If you think it is bad there you need to go to Turkey, out of a 10 hour day you might get 3 to 4 hours of work done. 

Matt


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

bill said:


> those are great, give me some details..temple?
> 
> bridge is very cool


Oops, sorry.

First is a Thai Temple and grounds and is habited by the monks in the compound.

2nd and third is just a walking bridge over the Rayong river which is close to a park and temple.

third is a tree with some kind of root taking over it. Not sure but was different looking.

4th is a Buddist temple that people walk to visit and pray.

5th is a African Flame Tree in bloom next to the Rayong River.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK...excellent photos! Wow! You are not in Kansas anymore are you???!! lol
Hope everything fires up soon and safe for you guys. Keep us posted. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishnut said:


> If they are having permiting problems more then likely someone has not gotten their money.
> 
> Matt


Bingo, man you are good. Seems the plant had the Central Government permit to start the plant, however, with new recent government changes in leadership, there is a brand new local government Operating permit that must be obtained and this just went into affect just recently. Seems the plant here does not have that permit and is working to get one. Each day, a government official is supposed to come into the plant and inspect the plant and each day it will be tomorrow.

We found out yesterday however, that after inspection it is still weeks away from getting the permit. With all this being said, I am comming flying out of Bangkok starting Thurday morning (Wednesday evening your time) and will be back home Friday evening. Since my company is charging high dollars for my services (no, I don't see those), it will be less expensive to fly me back home and call me back when I am really needed in next several weeks. I have plans for the July 4th weekend, so I told them I will not be available until after that and then can come back afterwards and start the plant.

I'm excited to come back home for a little bit. It is absolutely boring to sit here at the plant with absolutely nothing to do and in the middle fo the night your time, this board is even slow. These 8 hour days are going on forever and ready to do something. I can stand doing nothing.

Anyway, I will be home soon and hopefully can come back, start the unit and only be gone a week or so next trip. Will be talking to you guys again soon on real time and not in the future since I am 12 hours ahead of you.

Dale


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Come on home !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool! and you thought you would miss out on the birdhouse challenge LOL No way buddy


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you're getting out - look forward to seeing you back here.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm Home!!!!!

Boy it sure feels great. Now I will have to return again simetime probably at the first of July.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I'm Home!!!!!
> 
> Boy it sure feels great. Now I will have to return again simetime probably at the first of July.


 Check your mailbox, there is a package on the way that will make you feel real good.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, I look forward to the package.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I'm Home!!!!!
> 
> Boy it sure feels great. Now I will have to return again simetime probably at the first of July.


Welcome home !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome home - glad you're back safely.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome home


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Check your mailbox, there is a package on the way that will make you feel real good.


Oh Wow. I got package. I love it and what an HONOR to recieve a package such as this. Now I will do my best to come up with a display case for it. I feel much more honored than your son and others could ever know. It will be proudly diplayed and cherished. Thanks is not enough. Tell Charlie thanks again for his service to all of America.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome back home Slip!! Glad you had a safe trip Mate!


----------

